# Campy Anniversary Edition Oltre XR2



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

View attachment 282497​
"Bianchi and Campagnolo have collaborated on a Campagnolo 80th Anniversary limited edition 2014 Bianchi Oltre XR2. This special edition Bianchi Oltre XR2 will come equipped with special graphics designed by Fabio Belloti of Bianchi, Italy. The 80th Anniversary Campagnolo Groupo will compliment the 2014 Bianchi Oltre XR2."

No word yet on price...but you can imagine!


----------



## Sun Rider (Jul 8, 2012)

A few decals and it will be 15k.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

That's very disappointing. No sign of any Bianchi or Campagnolo heritage.

It looks like any other generic black carbon bike.


----------



## Täysii! (Jun 12, 2013)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> That's very disappointing. No sign of any Bianchi or Campagnolo heritage.
> 
> It looks like any other generic black carbon bike.


Maybe a bit tasteless. It would be exciting to ride one though!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

No celeste on it ? Meh


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Possibly on the "O" in "Oltre".

Adding a meh.


----------

